# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Galaxea Astreata

## Gil Miguel

_Galaxea Astreata_

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Normalmente verde

Dieta: Planktivoro, comidas em pó

AGressividade: 5

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 3/4

Corrente: 3

Notas Gerais: Ter atenção na colocação deste coral no aquario, precisa de bastante espaço á sua volta, já que os seus tentáculos atingem grandes dimensões (consegue esticar os tentaculos bastantes cm´s) .Bastante agressivo.
Bastante fácil de fragmentar utilizando um dremmel.

----------

